# A little help



## Lildlege1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok I have been looking online for olive oil but I don't want the greenish color, so what do y'all recommend and where to order from cause I am afraid to order a gallon and it arrives with that greenish color. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 26, 2014)

If you live near a Costco their Pure Grade A olive is the best and lightest to use. Otherwise order Grade A pure olive oil. Soapers Choice on the East Coast or Cibaria Soap Supplies on the West Coast carries Grade A olive. Any virgin oo and pomace will be green, although will produce white soap with no colorants added.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 26, 2014)

Anytime I used virgin OO, it always made greenish soap.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 26, 2014)

I will have to check but I am almost positive we don't have a costco anywhere near here . And thank y'all for the advice much appreciated


----------



## coffeetime (Jan 26, 2014)

I used 100% EVOO from costco to make a Castile bar and it was light green at first but now it's just slightly off white at 6 months or so cure.


----------



## boyago (Jan 27, 2014)

This is curious... Both castile soaps I've made, one EVOO and one pomace came out stark white.  Neither had additives.  Since we just had the big Castile-off what was everyone's results with color?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 27, 2014)

I just use which ever OO is on special at the nearest supermarket and I end with stark white soaps too. I'm so picky. I'm meant to say cheap. I'm cheap.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 27, 2014)

I just use cheapest OO I can find. I always get white soaps. The highest amount of OO I've used in a recipe was 75%.


----------



## AtraGarden (Jan 27, 2014)

Green color will eventually fade away after your soap is cured. 

There are many factors that effects color in Olive Oil. Here are few.  
Green color: 1.  Unripe or half ripe fruits are milled - Oleic Acid is low, up to 0,8
                 2.  Fruits are grinded and milled with leaves.
                 3.  Geographical factors. ( As per my experience, Eastern Oils have greenish color. 

Yellow Color: 1. Ripe fruits are grinded and milled - Oleic acid little higher - 0,8 to 2  
                  2. Oil went through oxidation (You cant find these in packages)

Try Virgin Olive Oil but you may still have green color. 

Has anyone tried refined (riviera) ? Riviera will be yellow but I have not used it in soaps.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks to all of you who responded this helps me a lot . Again thanks y'all much appreciated


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 29, 2014)

boyago said:


> This is curious... Both castile soaps I've made, one EVOO and one pomace came out stark white.  Neither had additives.  Since we just had the big Castile-off what was everyone's results with color?



My 100% olive oil Castile soaps with no additives were a stark white, and the batch I made with beeswax and honey added was barely off-white.  I used regular, non extra-virgin olive oil and my soaps did not gel.  I was expecting them to have a greenish tinge to them, since I kept reading advice to use less olive oil in your recipes if you want to end up with a white soap, so I was surprised with how they turned out.


----------

